# Terry from Brookside charged with murder!



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Link



> Brian Regan, 53, who played Terry Sullivan in Brookside, is accused of shooting Bahman Faraji on February 24. The 44-year-old was gunned down outside a pub in Aigburth. Regan, of St Mary's Road, Garston, also faces an allegation of perverting the course of justice. Another man, Lee George Dodson, 42, of Logfield Drive, Garston, has also been charged with murder. The pair will appear before Liverpool magistrates later.
> 
> Edward James Heffey, 40, of Beloe Street, Dingle was charged with the murder of Mr Faraji on April 1.
> 
> Regan starred in dozens of Brookside episodes in the 1980s and 90s and it is thought his character was the inspiration for comedian Harry Enfield's 'Scouser' sketch.



He never quite was the same after falling in with that religious cult nutter Simon


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2011)

tbf i blame his interactions with Tommy Mcardle..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 13, 2011)

He was on Soccer AM for a bit, wasn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

calm down


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 13, 2011)

dey do dough don't dey dough


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> He never quite was the same after falling in with that religious cult nutter Simon



"Terreh!"


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

I understand from reliable sources that he had a bit* of a charlie habit
















*bit = massive


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 13, 2011)

At least this helps put to bed any sterotype images of scousers.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we all know who the real villain of this story is:


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to have a rather large crush on the lady whose husband died in the very first episode of Brookside.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I think we all know who the real villain of this story is:


I was going to say Barry will be behind this.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2011)

harry wouldnt approve


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember the episode where Harry conned Terry into driving him around on New Years Eve so he could 'train' to be a taxi driver. He was sharp bloke was that Harry.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2011)

whenever Toby posted i read it in Harry Crosses voice


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bit of classic Terry Sullivan vs Harry Cross


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2011)

meeeeerda?


----------



## youngian (Apr 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> meeeeerda?



Ay the busies are comin


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 13, 2011)

Where's the body? Under the patio?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Newsthump




> Former Brookside actor Brian Regan, otherwise known as ‘Te’, is to be charged by Merseyside police after a stereotype was reinforced during the early hours of February 24th this year.
> 
> Police were called to an incident in the Aigburth district of Liverpool after three moustachioed men in sportswear were overheard telling each other to ‘calm down’ outside an ‘alehouse’ before a series of gunshots was heard.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2011)

Why is this in the TV forum, btw?  It isn't a plotline!  Brookie's be off the air for years!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

I put it in general. Mods must have moved it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I put it in general. Mods must have moved it.


Ah, I see.  Still, I'd have thought it was more "current affairs" than "TV".


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is what happens when you sit around never watching anything but the magic rabbits


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I will grow a moustache and get a perm. It's a good look.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I will grow a moustache and get a perm. It's a good look.


 
Can you talk the talk though, eh, soft lad? Behave.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can you talk the talk though, eh, soft lad? Behave.


 
me ma's from bootle lar

gorra ciggy?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> me ma's from bootle lar
> 
> gorra ciggy?


 
Only if you gis a nicker.


----------



## josef1878 (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought this was a strange dream i'd had when i woke up two hours ago.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm gutted. Brookside was the only good soap in the history of telly and Terry was my second favourite after Jimmy. First Jimmy with the smack and now this.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2011)

just goes to show how real the prog was.. reflecting reality in a small suburban liverpool close...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> This is what happens when you sit around never watching anything but the magic rabbits


 

 OMG he SO used to sit and watch that all the time. Love it.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Newsthump



how did i not know about that site!!!!

dave


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

He's been banged up for nearly five years. 


> Brian Regan, 53, who played Terry Sullivan in Channel 4's Brookside, was found not guilty at Liverpool Crown Court over his role in the killing of nightclub doorman Bahman Faraji, 44.
> He was convicted of two counts of perverting the course of justice by lying to police in the early stages of the murder investigation and disposing of a pair of gloves he wore on the night.
> Regan, who was on bail for supplying cocaine when the murder took place, was jailed on January 25 for a total of four years and 10 months.
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/u...g-murder-of-liverpool-bouncer-86908-23797980/


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 22, 2012)

S☼I said:


> He was on Soccer AM for a bit, wasn't he?


 
Yeah, he was sacked and his name was never mentioned again...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Free the Brookside one!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2015)

ACQUITTED! Well, of actual murder...

He was convicted of driving the gunman to the hit, and then waiting in the car sniffing coke and listening to Classic FM


----------

